# Where are the Tug flyers?



## thinze3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I saw a printable (pdf) Tug flyer once before online and now cannot find it. Can anybody tell me how to get to it?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I saw a printable (pdf) Tug flyer once before online and now cannot find it. Can anybody tell me how to get to it?



Click on *Advice* in the red bar at the top of the page.
Scroll down to *TUG Information Handout*.


----------

